
Show HN: Comparably – See what people like you get paid at work - JasonNazar
http://www.comparably.com/welcome
======
fffrad
I felt cheated[1], you saved my salary and now you asked for my email before
showing me anything.

[1]:[http://i.imgur.com/qDwJ4Dm.jpg](http://i.imgur.com/qDwJ4Dm.jpg)

~~~
shapov
Forcing users to enter data like that to see the results, will undoubtedly
lead to lots and lots of fake salaries in their system.

P.S. My salary is not $2

~~~
JasonNazar
Shapov, there is logic and algorithms that prevent bad data from entering the
data set. The data you entered for example would not go into the data set.

------
sageabilly
I don't see how this is an improvement over Glassdoor's salary search. I'm
already a user on Glassdoor and they parse much more
positions/salaries/cities- what's the advantage for me?

Also, NO you cannot have my email or my LinkedIn login! Hell to the no I do
not want to type in my salary into a site and have it tied to something that
could ID me to an employer down the line if your site gets hacked.

------
delinka
"See results for free" but only after entering your own data in the gigantic
fields where your office peers can see from across the room.

~~~
danvoell
I didn't bail at the gigantic fields (although I should have). I bailed at the
login part. Makers of this product, great idea, just be straight forward about
it. Also, maybe do password like fields for entering amount you make.

------
RickS
The bait switch "free" > "give us all your info" modal feels dirty.

Just because crappy "growth hacker" blogs do it doesn't mean you have to.

------
bdwalter
Lost me at asking for my email...

~~~
JasonNazar
bdwalter, we do that we we can verify real people are contributing to the
community to keep up the integrity of the data. Tweet me @jasonnazar if there
is specific data I can find for you :)

~~~
Artur_Gaspar
People are just going to use throwaway emails.

~~~
balls187
And throwaway salary info.

------
ztratar
The UX tactics on this are blatantly shady.

People deserve a trustworthy solution. This violates that immediately.

------
balls187
See what people like you get paid at work*

*But only if you give us your salary info and let us mine your linkedin data.

No thanks.

------
tracker1
I'm not sure if I just need more XP to downvote a submission, but really wish
I could with this... the whole UX feels slimy to say the least.

~~~
DanBC
You need a small amount of karma before you can [flag] a submission. (No-one
can downvote submissions.)

I genuinely have no idea when flagging a submission is suitable. I think it's
for when a submission shouldn't be here, but maybe I'm wrong.

------
ldehaan
this is a scam, they just try to get your data, you can't see anything for
free, you have to give personal info and sign up first, which isn't free.

what is a crappy site like this doing on HN?

------
Normal_gaussian
So I work at a company of three with a known massively under my value salary
(recent grad, project I want to work on, responsibility I can get nowhere
else).

I'm obviously always looking at what I could get if we went under or I wanted
to leave for an unforseen reason; I find it very hard to work out what I'm
equivalent to.

By asking for a salary and an email to see what different titles go for it
makes it impossible for me to work out where I stand.

\- and I'm also curious about what we need to offer our next hire (ie what
should be expect to get for our money)

------
jorts
Why is Customer Support lumped in with admin/office staff? You're also missing
a lot of positions that I'd like to see.

~~~
JasonNazar
Jorts we are adding more positions each week. What roles would you like to
see?

~~~
jorts
Support Engineer, Customer Success Manager (non-sales)

------
warfangle
There are more genders out there than you have on your dropdown :)

Consider adding a non-binary/genderqueer option, please.

~~~
cbeach
... and don't forget androgynous, genderfluid, intergender, demigender,
amalgagender

[http://gender.wikia.com/wiki/Non-binary](http://gender.wikia.com/wiki/Non-
binary)

God knows you wouldn't want to upset 0.0000001% of the entire population by
leaving out their special category.

~~~
warfangle
It's a bigger percentage than you think. Non-binary is a pretty inclusive
designation, and effectively represents "not entirely male" and "not entirely
female" and any and everything inbetween. Genderqueer is a similarly inclusive
designation.

It's important because not representing it as a viable selection reinforces
discrimination[0] against those who don't identify as one of the binary
genders.

In any case, your reduction of things to 0.0000001% of the entire population
is pretty heinously insensitive (then again, this is Hacker News, so cis-
sexism and transphobia is generally expected). And pretty false. In a UK
survey, 0.4% (or 1 in 250 people) identified as neither fully male nor fully
female [1].

Edit: by adding more than the binary male/female, especially with a salary
thing like this, you can more easily expose discrimination in pay between not
only those who identify as male or identify as female but also those who
identify as trans/queer. And given that there is a lot of discrimination out
there against us (it's not even illegal to discriminate against
trans/genderqueer in many, many, many states), it's an important data point to
collect.

0\. [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Discrimination_towards_non-
bin...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Discrimination_towards_non-
binary_gender_persons)

1\. [http://practicalandrogyny.com/2014/12/16/how-many-people-
in-...](http://practicalandrogyny.com/2014/12/16/how-many-people-in-the-uk-
are-nonbinary/)

~~~
cbeach
I have nothing against people that choose to identify as whatever niche
sexuality they fancy. But I do have a problem with them demanding special
treatment to the nth degree, and claiming "discrimination" if their particular
demands aren't met.

~~~
warfangle
And yet everything you're writing shows the exact opposite. Gender identity
and sexuality, for example, are orthagonal. A common misconception. One can be
assigned male at birth, be genderqueer, and be primarily attracted to those
who were assigned female at birth.

There is nothing special treatment about having the ability to identify
yourself as yourself.

And discrimination is very real, from being fired for being trans/genderqueer
to being murdered for being trans/genderqueer.

Heightening visibility by, e.g., providing an option on a salary survey, helps
fight against the very real violence that the LGBTQ community still
experiences.

------
chefkoch
no sysadmins in the job selection. I know admins are underepresented on hn but
there are still some out there.

------
Biffyc7
Sweet design. Really like the filters on the left. It would be cool to see
equity on this.

~~~
bpchaps
I had a hard time with those filters. "Linux Admin" could have been about
three top-level filters, yet I wasn't able to find it in any. Why does
everyone forget about us? :(

